# 2010 brute 750 fi problem



## Braxtonk (May 18, 2018)

I just got a 2010 brute and I thought the fuel pump was bad because it would sputter above 1/4 throttle and the fi light would flash while running so I replaced it with a brand new pump and now it barley runs before it would idle now it just cuts out if you don’t play with the throttle. New to the brute game any ideas?


----------



## ian.macmillan (Sep 14, 2017)

Braxtonk said:


> I just got a 2010 brute and I thought the fuel pump was bad because it would sputter above 1/4 throttle and the fi light would flash while running so I replaced it with a brand new pump and now it barley runs before it would idle now it just cuts out if you don’t play with the throttle. New to the brute game any ideas?


First thing I would do is pull the code from the FI light - it would be a good indicator of where to start. You can see how to do that here:







My bike was doing the same thing and clogged injectors ended up being the problem.


----------

